# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Previsión de precipitaciones 10-17 de diciembre

## Luján

Hola a todos!

Os dejo una animación de la previsión de lluvia acumulada en 6 horas para los días 10 a 17 de diciembre de este año. Las imágenes muestran la predicción de precipitación acumulada (mm) en las 6 horas anteriores, y están creadas para las 00, 06, 12 y 18 de cada día de aquí al día 17.



En la imagen aparece el Copyright de la predicción. Las imágenes para hacer la animación están tomadas de la web del Dpto de Meteorología del CEAM (CEAMET) en su apartado de modelos -> GFS-WZ

----------


## perdiguera

Lo siento Luján, no se puede ver directamente.
Yo he entrado en la página del CEAM y lo he podido ver siguiendo tus instrucciones.
Parece que viene un poco de tranquilidad en el sur por lo menos hasta el jueves/viernes.

----------


## Luján

> Lo siento Luján, no se puede ver directamente.
> Yo he entrado en la página del CEAM y lo he podido ver siguiendo tus instrucciones.
> Parece que viene un poco de tranquilidad en el sur por lo menos hasta el jueves/viernes.


Pues a mí se me ve la mar de bien, quizás tu navegador sea un poco impaciente, ya que la animación es un poquito pesada, pero a mí sí se me ve. Probaré a verla en otro equipo.

La url de la animación: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/34/lluvias.gif

----------


## perdiguera

Debe ser que mi internet es de bote.
Gracias por la aclaración.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo lo veo muy bien.
Parece que vamos a tener un descanso .
Gracias Lujan

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que por aquí tendremos una semana más de tranquilidad.

De momento este año no tenemos suerte con las lluvias.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Pero creo que la segunda quincena de diciembre tendrá también lluvias por la zona del Guadalquivir y las temperaturas según muchos enlaces bajarán bastante...
Una cosa:  hay un dicho, más o menos así... "Tormenta en Navidad, invierno con temporal..." o algo parecido... Alguno de vosotros lo sabéis!!! Hay que fiarse mucho de los refranes y de nuestros mayores... Un saludo.

----------


## juanlo

Pues yo tampoco lo veo.  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pero creo que la segunda quincena de diciembre tendrá también lluvias por la zona del Guadalquivir y las temperaturas según muchos enlaces bajarán bastante...
> Una cosa:  hay un dicho, más o menos así... *"Tormenta en Navidad, invierno con temporal..."* o algo parecido... Alguno de vosotros lo sabéis!!! Hay que fiarse mucho de los refranes y de nuestros mayores... Un saludo.


Pues no se equivoca. Por lo menos el año pasado se cumplió, un tormentón que pocos en mi pueblo recuerdan y desde aquel día no paró de llover hasta mediados de Marzo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Por cierto, yo tampoco la veo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo siento Luján, no se puede ver directamente.
> Yo he entrado en la página del CEAM y lo he podido ver siguiendo tus instrucciones.
> Parece que viene un poco de tranquilidad en el sur por lo menos hasta el jueves/viernes.


Yo tampoco la puedo ver directamente.

Yo también he hecho como tú, entrar directamente a la página del CEAM y así, a parte de ver el modelo de la Wetterzentrale, veo también los demás...el del MASS, CEAM, etc  :Embarrassment: 

Para Navidades es cuando parece ser que van a caer otro cuantos litrillos, al menos por aquí abajo... a ver si con esos conseguimos que La Serena nos enseñe su potencial con esos 8 "hierros" que tiene en el aliviadero, ahora que está ya a puntito de caramelo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Pues yo tampoco lo veo.





> Pues no se equivoca. Por lo menos el año pasado se cumplió, un tormentón que pocos en mi pueblo recuerdan y desde aquel día no paró de llover hasta mediados de Marzo.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, yo tampoco la veo.





> Yo tampoco la puedo ver directamente.
> 
> Yo también he hecho como tú, entrar directamente a la página del CEAM y así, a parte de ver el modelo de la Wetterzentrale, veo también los demás...el del MASS, CEAM, etc 
> 
> Para Navidades es cuando parece ser que van a caer otro cuantos litrillos, al menos por aquí abajo... a ver si con esos conseguimos que La Serena nos enseñe su potencial con esos 8 "hierros" que tiene en el aliviadero, ahora que está ya a puntito de caramelo


A los tres os respondo que con el Mozila Firefox tanto en Ubuntu (linux) como en Windows 7 se ve la animación. Los que no podáis, intentadlo con el enlace directo que puse un poco más abajo y que repito aquí: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/34/lluvias.gif

Así debería verse sólo la animación.

Y si no, pues intentad entrar en esta otra, que es la pagina de donde están tomadas las imagenes para realizar la animación: http://portales.gva.es/ceam/ceamet/m...WZ/gfs_3a.html

Pinchad en inicio cuando se cargen las imágenes y listo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno ya lo he visto. Puesto que yo no tengo ni el Linux, ni el Windown 7, ni el Mozilla Firefox, lo he visto pinchando el 2º enlace. Por lo que he visto, no es que vaya a llover mucho, pero lo poco que va a llover, lo va a hacer en las costas sobre todo en la cantabrica, seguida de la mediterránea y la atlántica. En el interior poco o nada.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno ya lo he visto. Puesto que yo no tengo ni el Linux, ni el Windown 7, ni el Mozilla Firefox, lo he visto pinchando el 2º enlace. Por lo que he visto, no es que vaya a llover mucho, pero lo poco que va a llover, lo va a hacer en las costas sobre todo en la cantabrica, seguida de la mediterránea y la atlántica. En el interior poco o nada.


[offtopic]No recomiendo especialmente ni Win 7 ni Linux, pero lo que sí que recomiendo encarecidamente es olvidar Win Vista e Internet Explorer.

Como sistema operativo de escritorio, Win 98 (muy viejo, lo sé, pero efectivo) o Win XP (bastante eficiente), si quieres quitarte de problemas de virus y no usas el PC para jugar mucho, pues vale cualquier distribución Linux, Ubuntu es muy fácil de instalar y usar.

Para navegar por internet, cualquier navegador expeto Internet Explorer (la versión 6 es de lo peor, la 7 mejor ni nombrarla, la 8 mejora pero sigue suspendiendo). Mozila Firefox, Google Chrome u Opera son bastante buenos, rápidos y cómodos.[/offtopic]

Estas previsiones hay que tomarlas con pinzas, pero pueden ser un buen punto de partida para evaluar estrategias de acción.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> [offtopic]No recomiendo especialmente ni Win 7 ni Linux, pero lo que sí que recomiendo encarecidamente es olvidar Win Vista e Internet Explorer.
> 
> Como sistema operativo de escritorio, Win 98 (muy viejo, lo sé, pero efectivo) o *Win XP (bastante eficiente*), si quieres quitarte de problemas de virus y no usas el PC para jugar mucho, pues vale cualquier distribución Linux, Ubuntu es muy fácil de instalar y usar.
> 
> Para navegar por internet, cualquier navegador expeto Internet Explorer (la versión 6 es de lo peor, la 7 mejor ni nombrarla, la 8 mejora pero sigue suspendiendo). Mozila Firefox, Google Chrome u Opera son bastante buenos, rápidos y cómodos. [/offtopic]
> 
> Estas previsiones hay que tomarlas con pinzas, pero pueden ser un buen punto de partida para evaluar estrategias de acción.


[offtopic]Gracias por la recomendación, yo tango el Win XP, el Internet Explorer y el Mozila Firefox, aunque solo utilizo el Internet Explorer.[/offtopic]

Sobre las predicciones: Si las predicciones a tres días son difíciles, a siet ya ni te cuento.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En cuanto al tema de la combinación de sistema operativo + navegador, yo siempre utilizo XP + Google Chrome y va de maravilla. El W. Vista, lo que tardé en sacarlo de la tienda el PC y ponerlo en la mesa, ya le estaba metiendo un formateo que no le dejé al ordenador ni los empastes... :Big Grin: 

Otra cosa es el tema de conexión y red... ahí sí que ando ya algunas veces pillaete y a veces me da problemas  :Embarrassment: 




> Sobre las predicciones: Si las predicciones a tres días son difíciles, a siet ya ni te cuento.


Pues entonces ya, algunos sitios que te dan hasta 15 días, te puedes imaginar la fiabilidad de esas predicciones... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En cuanto al tema de la combinación de sistema operativo + navegador, yo siempre utilizo XP + Google Chrome y va de maravilla. El W. Vista, lo que tardé en sacarlo de la tienda el PC y ponerlo en la mesa, ya le estaba metiendo un formateo que no le dejé al ordenador ni los empastes...
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de conexión y red... ahí sí que ando ya algunas veces pillaete y a veces me da problemas 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pues entonces ya, algunos sitios que te dan hasta 15 días, te puedes imaginar la fiabilidad de esas predicciones*...


Bueno en la página de Maldonado veía desde una semana anterior a estas pasadas lluvias, que iban a caer más 100L/m2 en Sevilla y 70L/m2 en mi pueblo y resulta que aquí se ha pasado(solo 70L/m2) y en mi pueblo se ha quedado corto(150L/m2). Hay que tener mucho cuidado... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Son predicciones, solo predicciones.
No es una ciencia exacta. Los mismos metereologos lo  dicen

----------

